# MBA in Entrepreneurship



## ivorystraws (9 Jan 2006)

Hi,

Just a quick question wondering whether anyone knows anyone who has enrolled/enquired in DIT's MBA in Entrepreneurship programme either part-time or full-time ([broken link removed]. 
I enquired some time ago and then, it was costing €19,000 (one year full time).  Makes me wonder what 19k could do for a start-up.

If anyone has any thoughts or opinions on it, I'd be interested in hearing them.


----------



## Ben (9 Jan 2006)

Hi IvoryStraws,
I am not familiar with the course in DIT but I have an MBS in Entrepreneurship which I obtained from the University of Limerick several years ago.
Full time fee at that time was around €3-4K I think.
Anyway, brilliant course, brilliant university, fantastic experience but I would not recommend 2 years to someone who wants to start their own business.  I and many of my fellow graduates found / sought jobs in organisations which help others to set up their own businesses. 
What is your goal?


----------



## ivorystraws (9 Jan 2006)

Hi Ben,

Thanks for your comment. I currently work full-time but would love to make that jump to self-employment. I have a company and it has a number of registered businesses but it is an extremely slow process trying to build a small successful profitable company, especially when working full-time like I am.
Anyway, I'm sure I'll get there eventually... coming into my full-time job everyday drives me to it ;-) . I realise there are a number of helpful sources out there for startups but that course kinda just caught my eye but 19k might be put to better use???


----------



## Fintan (9 Jan 2006)

Hi Ivorystraws

I think you should ask yourself the question what skills do you feel you lack to your run business? Then look at what ways you can address those issues. 

There are many who argue reading some good business books is as good as an MBA

Of course there are a whole lot of advantages to doing an MBA such as networking opportunities etc Which if they are things you feel you need and are worth more to you than 19K go for it. 

Smurfit business school also run a Masters in Entrepreneurship 

You said you have a a company with a number of registered businesses, if you spent 12 months and 19k on one or all of those companies, would that give you a greater return than a masters? 

Best of luck and let us know what you decide to do! 

Kind Regards

Fintan 
www.HomeSnag.ie


----------



## Ben (9 Jan 2006)

IvoryStraws,

Generally, the students on my course who wished to start their own business straight away and had specific ideas about what their business would be were the least satisfied with the course finding it too general and theoretical ...these opted out at Grad Diploma after Year 1 rather than continue the second year.
My husband is self employed and years ago he did a start your own business course for one year with FAS which he found fantastic. Also he has benefited from courses run by the Local Enterprise Board. 
19K ?????
A lot of the advice and training that you might need is available for free and also in more manageable 'one night per week' sessions that you can fit around work until you are ready to make the jump.
As for University having good networking opportunities...it depends on the nature of your business.
In this country you would be better off taking golf lessons and spending your Saturdays at a good golf club.


----------



## CGorman (9 Jan 2006)

Fintan said:
			
		

> There are many who argue reading some good business books is as good as an MBA



I'd believe strongly in this (from my non-existant experience! Some great business books i've read and i'd recommend (perhaps you could make your own mini-MBA course out of this lot!) :


The Unsinkable Entrepreneur  *(Entreprenurship 1)*
Losing My Virginity: The Autobiography* (Entrepreneurship 2)*
Selling the Wheel: Choosing the Best Way to Sell for You and Your Company  *(Marketing 1)*
Crowning the Customer: How to Become Customer-Driven   *(Marketing 2)*
The Millionaire Mind * (Sociology & Psycology)*
Jack: Straight from the Gut  *(Management)*
Ben and Jerry's Double-dip: Lead with Your Values and Make Money Too *(Ethics)*
No Frills: The Truth Behind the Low-cost Revolution in the Skies * (Facing Change)*
Virtual Murdoch 
The Intelligent Investor  *(Investing 1)*
Of Permanent Value: The Story of Warren Buffet * (Investing 2)*
Ryanair: How a Small Irish Airline Conquered Europe *(Case Study 1)*
Sony: The Private Life   *(Case Study 2)*
Inside Intel: Andy Grove and the Rise of the World's Most Powerful Chip Company   *(Case Study 3)*


----------



## Newsletter (10 Jan 2006)

Invest the 19k in yourself ! The best MBA in entrepeneurship is to get out there and just do it. Consider also the rather excellent start your own business courses and entrepeneur courses being run by the County enterprise boards etc. See  as one example.


----------



## ivorystraws (10 Jan 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the information and the helpful posts. I am currently doing my second SYOB course which is 20 weeks in duration. The first SYOB course was with FAS and I did actually find it extremely helpful. 

I'll check out them information resources and keep plugging away until I'm too busy with my own business to come in here to work ;-)

I agree with the key question as posten by Fintan that if I were to spend 12 months and 19k on one or all of my businesses, would it give me a greater return than a masters?


----------



## Figment (10 Jan 2006)

A Possible alternative: http://www.it-tallaght.ie/researchinnovation/enterprisedevelopment/m50epp/


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jan 2006)

I have to say that I would be very skeptical about an MBA in entrepreneurship, particularly one costing all that money.

But I wonder if there is a course/workshop for first time entrepreneurs which would comprise the following:

The class room start your own business course before the businesses start
Ongoing group meetings to discuss problems
Case studies of each business 
Further training on marketing, accounts, etc. 

If there is no such package, maybe there is scope for one. A sort of hands on MBA. 

Brendan


----------



## Diddles (10 Jan 2006)

Hi Ivory
Do you have any idea what you want to do after the course?

D


----------



## ivorystraws (11 Jan 2006)

Hi Diddles,

I just would like to be more involved in exactly that sort of start-up entrepreneurial business activity. Thought the course may give me the knowledge and resources to better my own ventures and perhaps the qualification to help others but I guess this forum does that very well and maybe experience would be a better qualification.
Anyway, just wondered what people thought of it so appreciate all comments, thanks.


----------



## brian.mobile (11 Jan 2006)

ivorystraws said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ...DIT's MBA in Entrepreneurship programme either part-time or full-time....


 
I'm in stitches! They teach 'entrepreneurship' and then charge you 19 K for it!?

I'm in bits here...lol

BM


----------



## Humpback (12 Jan 2006)

brian.mobile said:
			
		

> I'm in stitches! They teach 'entrepreneurship' and then charge you 19 K for it!?


 
I'm kinda in the same boat here. But I suppose it relates back to another poster who asked what the person expected to get out of doing such a course.

I suppose from this course, without looking at the subjects, you might think that you could
1. Learn how to be an entrepreneur.
2. Learn how to run a business as an entrepreneur
3. Learn how to support other entrepreneurs.

If it's 2 or 3, then that'd be fine I suppose. But are you really going to learn number 1 in a classroom?

Wouldn't it be the case that if one were a true entrepreneur that you'd already have your business idea and you'd be ploughing your €19k into your business and getting things started as quickly as possible instead of taking a year out and sitting in a class?


----------



## M.wide plank (13 Jan 2006)

I have to agree with Ronan, you can't 'learn' how to be an entrepreneur, it's something I feel you have to be born with. Take two of the most successful entrepreneurs, Ray Croc of McDonalds, and Richard Branson, the former had no formal education, the latter is dyslexic. It's all about having the bottle to take risks, and learn from failings. Studying to run a business once you've set it up is fine, but the finer points of running a business, accounts, management etc.. you'll find are usually delegated by the business' founder. Coming up with the idea and having the balls to follow it through are the real definitions of an entrepreneur, I don't feel this can be taught to you.


----------



## CGorman (13 Jan 2006)

M.wide plank said:
			
		

> the latter is dyslexic



Interestingly a far higher preportion of millionaires are dyslexic's compared to the general population... however you can only be born dyslexic! 

(BTW: I'm dyslexic and proud of it)


----------

